# Seen Me Before I Seen Him



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Well I got out to the woods at 7:30 or so this morning. Put my stuffed easter bunny on its stake and started calling with a distressed rabbit call. Let that play for a minute and about 10 minutes later I was looking to the right and soon as I turned to the left I seen his rear end running like a bat out of hell. No time to get a shot off but was still cool to findly see one. Not sure if he seen me first or smelled me due to I was drenched in sweat due to I was over dressed. I might get this new hobby figured out one of these days. It only took me 5 years to get my first deer. Hey what can I say I'm a slow learner...............LOL..................Rich


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

RichsFishin said:


> Well I got out to the woods at 7:30 or so this morning. Put my stuffed easter bunny on its stake and started calling with a distressed rabbit call. Let that play for a minute and about 10 minutes later I was looking to the right and soon as I turned to the left I seen his rear end running like a bat out of hell. No time to get a shot off but was still cool to findly see one. Not sure if he seen me first or smelled me due to I was drenched in sweat due to I was over dressed. I might get this new hobby figured out one of these days. It only took me 5 years to get my first deer. Hey what can I say I'm a slow learner...............LOL..................Rich


hahaha.....yea i hear those criters are smart.....but on the bright side your doing better then i am been out alot so far and all i can get is a few howls back,whats the deal with the stuffed bunny i never heard any one talk about using on as a decoy or is it something you wanted to try?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Im sure your not the first guy thats happened to, reminds me of the first deer I seen, better luck next time.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Just seen it at CVS yesterday and picked it up. I put a hole in its belly and ran a dowel rod through it and tied 8 pound test to the tail and used 2 metal tent stakes to keep the line to the ground and I pull on the string to bring Peter Cotton Tail to life. I'm silly like that I guess and saved $30 bucks or so.....................Rich


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

That's about what I did. K-Mart $4. little brown teddy bear stuck on a door stopper spring screwed to a 2x10x12 and 10lb line on a reel w/50yds and hide in the woods and twitch it. I've only attracted a redtail hawk, but was out only twice. Oh, and I spent $30. on an Uncle Mikes call.


----------

